# 4OD (4 On Demand) Burn To DVD



## StuartM (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi,

I have 4od and I was wondering is it possible to remove the DRM so I can burn the videos to DVD

STUART


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

137 posts and you have not yet read the site rules?

We are not allowed to provide any advice on removal of copy protection.


----------



## StuartM (Oct 27, 2005)

oh yeah whoops!


----------

